# Mae's New "Do"



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I had Mae's face trimmed today. I've been trying different options with tear staining which has gotten pretty bad because of her blocked tear ducts. I'm hoping what I'm doing will be helpful but it won't remove the stains already there so I'm going to start from ground zero. I know I always take pictures with me to the groomer so she has an idea of what I want. I think she did a really good job this time around don't you? ound:


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

She looks adorable


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

She looks cute with her new hairdo!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Like I told you, when fred got a professional groom he looked like he had a bob haircut...LOL She looks so cute!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I love those bob hair-do's!


----------



## JCurling (Jan 24, 2014)

Very cute! I see a definite likeness!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Mae looks good - what a sweetie!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Very becoming. She looks adorable.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

awwww


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

She's a cutie!


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Mae looks very cute, but that puppy in the first picture is kind of strange looking. He he.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww, very cute lil girl.


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

I think she looks great! I have kept Roo's eyes/face trimmed shorter too for the same reason. I'm sure she hates all the time I spend drying her eyes!


----------



## Snowflake14 (Dec 28, 2014)

Sweet! Snowflake has a lot of tear staining. I started using Espree a week ago and I'm noticing a slight lightness. Good luck!


----------

